# Newcastle gyms + shows



## Geordie1436114498 (Feb 1, 2005)

Me and my mate are doing a tour of all the bodybuiling gyms in the north east. Were gonna do 2 per month for the rest of the year, i think training at different locations helps motivation. On my list so far is

Powerhouse - pelaw

Atlantis - Felling

Goldstar - Heaton

[email protected] - fenham

Normans - Jesmond

Birtley gym - birtley

betta bodies - cramlington

any others anyone know of?

also are there any shows in the north east this year? the closest ive seen is leeds


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

imo you'll hate norman's but give it ago, lol - i live about 30 steps from there so i thought it'd be handy - its a pit... hardcore is an understatement - the floor is lkie being at sea and you'll have to take a brick to throw in before you to get rid of the rats

goldstar is the best gym i've ever been to by a long shot - Rafik is one of the nicest guys you'll meet too 

Bump ironman for 'men at work'...

There is one on the 7th of May at Hartlepool - NABBA North - anyone know anymore about this btw? I'm going to either dgo to that one or the one up in Edinburgh that Extreme Nutrition are sponsering...


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeh I train at men at work through the week and Goldstar on weekends - crazycacti is spot about rafs gym - and about raf - nicest bloke in the world and looks after you well.

Men at work is good - tons of machines - some good, some not so. heavy free weights. prefere Rafs though. Theres only a couple of descent bodybuilders that train there - some good intermediate but lots of skinny kids - which fair play to them but its buggin when you have a group of 6 kids tyin up a bench for 30 mins while they fuk around with the 15s.

Best not to train at peak times ie 4-7. Descent staff there as well.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

Grants gym - west auckland, excellend hardcore gym. u will meet some good people


----------



## macamgirl (Sep 9, 2009)

Geordie said:


> Me and my mate are doing a tour of all the bodybuiling gyms in the north east. Were gonna do 2 per month for the rest of the year, i think training at different locations helps motivation. On my list so far is
> 
> Powerhouse - pelaw
> 
> ...


Im looking for Paul Patterson who was in Mr Universe 1986 and he went on to own a gym in Tyneside If you come across him can you let me know regards Allyson


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

I used to train at Golds (heaton) until i moved to Morpeth still go ccasionally, It's a good gym one of my favorites nice staff and good equipment

O and for inspiration there is poster size pics of Arny everywere


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Newcastle and the North East used to have the reputation of the Bodybuilding and steroid capital of the UK but I think the welsh lads are trying to take that title now.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

I think we need to step our game lads n lasses!

Many northern men have sweated there guts outs, shot up more roids than anyone else and were gonna pussy foot around and loose this hard earned title!

What next eah? we'l start wearning jackets when we go out ......


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Aah a rallying call to his troops from General Van!


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Im from Middlesbrough and train at JJB and David LLoyds.

Theres a really good Bodybuilding gym called Steel City in boro too.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Carlos901 said:


> Grants gym - west auckland, excellend hardcore gym. u will meet some good people


That's where I train ^^^^^ :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Theres a few good gyms in sunderland...mayfair,body fitness etc. My gym is good too but is expensive if your just travelling to different gyms mate.


----------



## Tony1984 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi all

I m tony and new to his forum...Can somebody tell me wat is the monthly payment for using the [email protected] gym...


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

what constitutes as a bodybuilding gym?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm at Goldstar when I'm home. Cracking gym and friendly atmosphere.

Most things you'd need TBH and quiet during the day. Only thing I've found missing is somewhere to do decent rack pulls.

Good price as well :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

I train in cramlington, its called changes now mate not better bodies..


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i use oasis in ashington, the hirst welfare and dynamix are alright too also in ash


----------



## vision (Aug 26, 2009)

Vision health & Fitness Club, Market Lane, Swalwell, Gateshead, NE16 3DZ. Tel 0191 4476919


----------



## vision (Aug 26, 2009)

Vision Health & fitness, Market Lane, Swalwell, Gateshead, Ne16 3dz.


----------

